# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  الاستغفار

## ابو همام

*سئل   تلميذ   الشيخ  الشنقيطى  بماذا تنصح ﻻستقبال موسم  الطاعات ؟
قال  الاستغفار     ﻻن  ذنوب   العبد تحرمه  التوفيق   مالزم  عبد الاستغفار  اﻻ زكى   ..وان كان  ضعيفا  قوى ......وان  كان   مريضا  شفى   ....وان  كان  مبتلى  عوفى   ......  وان  كان  محتارا  هدى .....وان كان  مضطربا سكن    ﻻتتردد  فى العودة الى  الله   مهما  لوثتك  الخطايا  والذنوب  فالذى  سترك  وانت تحت   المعصيه  لن يفضحك  وانت تحت جناح  التوبه  .
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*من  فوائد  الاستغفار :-(
انه سبب لمغفرة  الذنوب :
قال  تعالى (فقلت  استغفروا  ربكم  إنه كان غفارا )
نزول  المطر  :
قال تعالى (ينزل السماء عليكم مدرارا )
يمددكم بالاموال  والبنين :
قال  تعالى ( ويمددكم باموال  وبنين )
دخول  الجنات : 
قال تعالى (ويجعل لكم   جنات )
زيادة  القوة  بكل معانيها:
قال  تعالى  (  ويزيدكم  قوة  على  قوتكم )
المتاع الحسن  :
قال تعالى ( يمتعكم  متاعا  حسنا )
دفعالبﻻء :                                                  قال  تعالى (وماكان  الله  معذبهم  وهم يستغفرون )
وهو  سبب ﻻيتاء  كل  ذى  فضل  فضله :
قال تعالى  ( ويؤت  كل ذى  فضل  فضله )
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*قال  رسول  الله  صلى  الله  عليه   وسلم  
سيد الاستغفار :  اللهم  انت ربى  ﻻاله  اﻻانت  خلقتنى انا عبدك وانا على عهدك  ووعدك  ما استطعت  وابوء لك  بنعمتك وابوء لك  بذنبى فاغفر لى  فانه ﻻيغفر الذنوب اﻻ  انت   
اعوذ بك من  شر  ماصنعت  اذا   قال  حين يمسى  دخل الجنة  او كان  من  اهل  الجنة  اذا قال حين يصبح  فمات  من يومه    مثله .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزيت خيرا حبيبنا أبو همام 
*

----------

